# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  کتابخانه واسط کاربری "به‌نما"

## Mbt925

با سلام خدمت برنامه نویسان محترم
 در این پست می خوام بسته ی جدید نرم افزار "به‌نما" رو بهتون معرفی کنم.  این بسته برای طراحی واسط کاربری در موبایل مورد استفاده قرار میگیره. با  استفاده از این بسته دیگه نیاز نیست نگران  ظاهر برنامه هاتون باشید، همون  طور که در محیط دات نت، با استفاده از کنترل های سطح بالا به طراحی واسط  کاربری می پردازید، با استفاده از این بسته هم می تونید به صورت مشابه عمل  کنید. تنها کاری که باید بکنید، چیدن کنترل‌ها و کنترل ایونت هاشونه.
اهداف اصلی طراحی این بسته:

1. تسهیل در استفاده و نگرفتن وقت زیاد از برنامه نویس
2. سرعت بالا و بهینه سازی مناسب برای کارکرد بهینه
3. ظاهری زیبا و کاملا سفارشی و قابل کنترل توسط برنامه نویس
4. در اختیار گذاشتن ایونت های کامل برای کنترل توسط برنامه نویس
5. مجموعه ی کاملی از کنترل ها که هرگونه نیاز کاربر را پوشش دهد.
6. پشتیبانی از زبان فارسی به صورت داخلی، توسط همه کنترل
7. قابل اجرا در انواع موبایل ها، شامل موبایل های قدیمی و کم سرعت

----------


## Mbt925

فایل تصویری زیر یک دموی خیلی ساده است که با استفاده از "به‌نما" ساخته شده.فقط از چندتا از اشیاء موجود در این بسته استفاده شده.
کدنویسی  انجام شده برای این دمو کاملا سطح بالاست و اصلا وارد جزئیات طراحی و  کنترل مکان فشرده شدن انگشت (موبایل های لمسی) یا قرار گرفتن فوکوس، فشرده  شده اشیاء و ... نمیشه.


*دانلود دمو*

----------


## parsidev

احسنت. امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## Mbt925

سعی شده، تا اونجا که امکان داشته، نحوه استفاده از کنترل ها، شبیه به دات  نت طراحی بشه چون برای اکثر کاربران آشناست. از طرفی داشتن یک Interface  معمول در کامپیوتر در موبایل، باعث میشه کاربران نرم افزارها احساس راحتی  بیشتری کنند.

در ادامه سلسه مراتب کلاس ها رو می بینید.


FormForm Switcher


UserControl
ImageButtonComboBoxButtonCheckBoxOptionBoxGroupBoxHScrollBarVScrollBarLabelListBoxMenuBarMenuItemMessageBoxPictureBoxProgressBarSmallListBoxStandard TextBoxTabControlTabTrackBar

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> فایل تصویری زیر یک دموی خیلی ساده است که با استفاده از "به‌نما" ساخته شده.فقط از چندتا از اشیاء موجود در این بسته استفاده شده.
> کدنویسی  انجام شده برای این دمو کاملا سطح بالاست و اصلا وارد جزئیات طراحی و  کنترل مکان فشرده شدن انگشت (موبایل های لمسی) یا قرار گرفتن فوکوس، فشرده  شده اشیاء و ... نمیشه.
> 
> 
> *دانلود دمو*


ان شا الله لینکی که دادین ف--------ی--------ل--------ت--------------ر--------------         است :گیج:

----------


## Mbt925

لینک اصلاح شد

----------


## Mbt925

چند تصویر از نمای کنترل های این کتابخونه:

----------


## Mbt925

منوی "به نما" بسیار انعطاف پذیره و می تونه هر تعداد سطح تودرتو و زیر منو رو بپذیره.
برای هر سطح می تونید رنگ، فونت و جلوه های مجزا اعمال کنید.

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

با سپاس ، از کجا میشه این کتابخانه را تهیه کرد و قیمتش چنده؟

----------


## Mbt925

40861889084764684288.png93458906009169982695.png

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

این عالیه! آفرین

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

واقعا من تو ایران چیزی مثل این ندیدم هر بار یک چیزجدید میگذاری حال می کنم.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل لیست باکس، یکی از قدرتمندترین کنترل های این کتابخونه هست که برای استفاده ازش به هیچ کار اضافی جز تعیین تم و اضافه کردن آیتم های موردنظرتون نیاز نیست.

ListBox.png

----------


## Mbt925

یک نرم افزار تهیه شد که این بسته رو به صورت جامع معرفی می کنه و شامل
تصاویر نمونه
نمونه برنامه
و نمونه کد
هست و حجم خیلی کمی داره.

لینک مستقیم:
http://parsaspace.com/files/7807358884/?c=716

----------


## Mbt925

فکر نمی کنم تا بحال Messagebox ای پویا تر و زیبا تر از کنترل زیر دیده باشین!

MessageBox.png

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

با سلام 
این کتابخانه خیلی قدرتمند هست اما من در این کتابخانه textbox ندیدم! شاید اشتباه می کنم راهنمایی می فرمایید؟

----------


## Mbt925

> با سلام 
> این کتابخانه خیلی قدرتمند هست اما من در این کتابخانه textbox ندیدم! شاید اشتباه می کنم راهنمایی می فرمایید؟


بله، وجود داره. این کتابخانه دارای دو نوع TextBox هست. Standard TextBox   که از UI خود موبایل برای دریافت متن استفاده می کنه و BitMap TextBox که از کیبورد مجازی استفاده می کنه و در همه موبایل ها یکسان عمل می کنه. البته TextBox دوم در حال ارتقا هست.

----------


## Mbt925

این دمو برای معرفی "به‌نما" تهیه شده. این برنامه رو در 20 دقیقه نوشتم  و تنها از چند کنترل ساده و تنها از چند قابلیت از اون کنترل ها، استفاده  کردم.

لینک دانلود مستقیم

----------


## Mbt925

*ComboBox
این کنترل قابلیت گرفتن ایکون برای آیتم ها رو هم داره


* 
ComboBox.png

----------


## Mbt925

به نما دارای 35 جلوه برای جابه جایی بین فرم هاست

یک کنترل جدید  و بسیار قدرتمند هم به به نما اضافه شد که می تونه متن و  تصویر رو به هر شکلی نمایش بده. و قابلیت اسکرول خودکار و ... رو داره
RichLabel.png

----------


## adelsql

با سلام
اگه امکانش هست مقاله ایی بنویسید که چگونه مثل شما کنترل های لازم خود رو ایجاد کنیم ؟
البته اگه دوست دارید
تا واقعاً بنده و دیگران ه علاقه داریم پیشرفت کنیم .
ممنون

----------


## Mbt925

قبلا کتابی در رابطه با ساخت و طراحی کنترل ها نوشتم. البته به زبان ویژوال بیسیک. که در بخش وی بی همین سایت می تونید اطلاعات بیشتری در موردش کسب کنید. الان هم دیگه فرصت چنین کاری رو ندارم. وگرنه حتما این کار رو می کردم.

----------


## adelsql

با سلام
خول اگه امکانش هست توضیح بدید از کجا شروع کنیم ؟
چه چیزهایی رو بخوانیم و بیشتر کار کنیم ؟
اگه میشه یه خورده توضیح بدید و بگید از کجا شروع کنیم
ممنون

----------


## Mbt925

پیش نمایشی از اکثر کنترل های به نما به صورت کامل:
http://parsaspace.com/files/6568384884/?c=791

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل Tab هم اضافه شد.

TabControl.png

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل WaitBar

----------


## Mbt925

نمونه ی ساده ی قرار داده شده شمارو با کنترل WaitBar کمی بیشتر آشنا می کنه.

----------


## sd.CSharpProgrammer

آفرین.

ولی این چیزیه که خیلی ها تو برنامه نویسی موبایل (البته تو j2me) لنگشن!!! منابع بسیار محدود و ناقصی (حتی در سایتهای خارجی) برای آموزش این موضوع وجود داره.
کار شما قشنگه.
اگه قصدتون پول درآوردنه که هیچ! ولی اگه میخواین با ارائه این کتابخانه به بقیه کمکی کرده باشید فکر میکنم بجای این کار، یک آموزش سریع و مفید ارائه بدید دوستان استفاده بیشتری میکنن.
خود بنده استقبال زیادی خواهم کرد.

با تشکر

----------


## ezamnejad

با سلام
اگر این امکان وجود داشت که یک نسخه trial از برنامه ارائه میدادین تا امکان تست برنامه فراهم میشد خیلی خوب بود اگه هم که این امکان وجود نداره چند تا برنامه نمونه که با این ابزارها نوشته شده معرفی کنید تا تست کنیم
کنترل textbox موجود در برنامه چقدر قویه؟ یعنی موقع دریافت اطلاعات از کاربر به چه شکل اطلاعات دریافت میشه ؟ توی لینک زیر یه نمونه خیلی جالب طراحی شده 
https://epayment.bankpasargad.com/mp...aymentHelp.pdf
آیا امکان این وجود داره که یه فرم به صورت popup باز بشه ؟

----------


## Mbt925

بالاخره BitMapTextBox هم آماده شد.
این تکس باکس قابلیت
1. نمایش Caret
2. انتخاب بخشی از متن
3. قابلیت جابه جایی Caret با استفاده از کلیدهای مکان نما و لمس
4. قابلیت ویرایش متن به صورت آنلاین
5. نمایش بخشی از متن که Caret در اونجا قرار داره

این کنترل به صورت نوشته شده که کسانی که "به نویس" یا "به نما" رو نیاز ندارن هم بتونن ازش استفاده کنن.
دوستانی که خواستار این کنترل هستن، بهم اطلاع بدن.

----------


## Mbt925

اینم نمونه تصویری از کنترل BitMapTextBox
این کنترل دارای چندین Mode هست که فقط یکی از Mode هاش رو در تصاویر مشاهده می کنید.
فونت، رنگ و همه جزئیات دیگه قابل کنترل هست. کیبورد این کنترل تصویر نیست و همه چیش قابل کنترله.

----------


## Mbt925

کلاس تبدیل میلادی به شمسی و برعکس به صورت کاملا دقیقا و کارکرد 99 ساله به به‌نما اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

برای دریافت تاریخ چیکار می کنید؟ از سه تا TextBox استفاده می کنید؟

با کنترل جدید "به نما"، با یک کنترل و خیلی خیلی راحت تر می تونید تاریخ یا هر ورودی ساخت یافته ای رو از کاربر دریافت کنید.

برای مثال دو کاراکتر عددی و سپس چهار کاراکتر فارسی دریافت کنید و ...

----------


## Mbt925

یک دموی خیلی خیلی ساده از BitMapTextBox به نما که البته هنوز در مرحله تست به سر میبره.

برخلاف سایر نرم افزارها، کیبورد در به نما، خودش یک کنترل هست و می تونید جزئیاتش رو کنترل کنید.

دانلود

----------


## Mbt925

به علت به وقوع پیوستن یک واقعه خوش برای بنده، دوستانی که در این ماه، بسته رو خریداری کنن، از مزایای ویژه ای برخوردار خواهند شد.

----------


## mohammadian7

سلام لطفا لیست قیمت و امکانات کتابخانه بهنما را قرار دهید

----------


## Mbt925

یک کنترل کاربردی دیگه به به‌نما اضافه شد. با استفاده از این کنترل در عرض چند ثانیه می تونید منوهای بسیار زیبا طراحی کنید.

----------


## Mbt925

برنامه ی معرف بسته گرافیکی "به نما"»
http://s1.picofile.com/file/7109290214/BehNama.rar.html

----------


## Mbt925

کسانی که در این ماه مبارک به‌نما رو خریداری کنن، بسته ی "به‌نویس" رو به صورت رایگان دریافت خواهند کرد.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل GroupBox بروز رسانی شد.

----------


## Mbt925

کلاس کار با توابع ریاضی نیز به "به نما" اضافه شد. این توابع با اعداد  اعشاری به صورت مستقیم کار می کنن و اکثر توابعی که کلاس Math در J2ME  نداره رو پوشش میدن. دقت این توابع بسیار بالاست.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل ساعت آنالوگ هم به "به نما" اضافه شد.
تمامی رفتارها خودکاره و تمامی جزئیات قابل تنظیمه.

----------


## Mbt925

به درخواست مکرر کاربران به نما، "منوی افقی" نیز به به نما اضافه شد.
این منو به صورت کاملا خودکار همه ی جوانب مربوط به خودش رو کنترل می کنه و  تنها کاری که کاربر باید انجام بده، اضافه کردن گزینه ها و تنظیم ظاهر  دلخواهش هست.

----------


## Mbt925

یک نمونه فرم که منوی افقی در اون بکار رفته

----------


## Mbt925

کنترلی برای نمایش فایل های GIF هم به "به نما" اضافه شد.

----------


## mohsen12345

دوست عزیز شما هنوز هم که انگار بعد سه چهار ماه داری کارهای تبلیغاتی می کنی 
اینجاقسمت سوال و جواب هاست و شما باید تو قسمت معرفی محصولات نرم افزاری که توی همین  سایت تعبیه شده قرار بدید
البته شما هم انگار یکی از مدیران تالار ها هستید پروفسور عزیز

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل CheckListBox نیز به "به نما" اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل Ticker برای نمایش متن های روان نیز به "به نما" اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

نترل TreeView برای نمایش درختی گزینه ها مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.برای باز و بسته کردن نیز می توان آیکون مجزا اختصاص داد. سرعت این کنترل بسیار بهینه سازی شده است.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل جدا کننده که برای ایجاد فاصله بین سایر کنترل ها استفاده میشه هم به "به نما" اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترلی برای مدیریت بهینه حافظه مورد استفاده توسط تصاویر نیز به به‌نما اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل Chart برای نمایش اطلاعات در شکل های مختلف هم به به‌نما اضافه شد.
 مثل سایر کنترل ها، تمامی بخش های این کنترل نیز قابل تنظیم هستند.

----------


## Mbt925

امکان جابه‌جایی بین فرم‌های به‌نما و سایر Canvas ها با جلوه های موجود در بسته‌ی به‌نما فراهم شد.
 با این قابلیت جدید، بدون حتی یک خط کد اضافه، می توانید در موارد زیر، از بیش از 30 جلوه ی زیبا استفاده کنید:


 1. جابه‌جایی از یک Canvas به Canvas دیگر (جدید)

 2. جابه‌جایی از یک فرم به‌نما به یک Canvas و برعکس (جدید)

 3. جابه‌جایی از یک فرم به‌نما به سایر فرم‌های به‌نما

----------


## Mbt925

به مناسبت شب یلدا، تا تاریخ *دهم دی*، *بسته‌ی به‌نویس* به صورت *رایگان* به خریداران بسته‌ی به‌نما *هدیه* داده خواهد شد.

----------


## Mbt925

سلام.
به دلیل درخواست خیلی از دوستان دانشجو و سایر دوستانی که قدرت خرید بالایی نداشتند، هزینه‌ی بسته‌ی فارسی نویسی به‌نویس و بسته‌ی ‌گرافیکی به‌نما کاهش پیدا کرد.

دوستانی که مشکل فارسی نویسی دارن و یا می خوان نرم افزارهای فارسی زیبا و حرفه ای رو خیلی سریع طراحی کنن، می تونن از این فرصت استفاده کنن.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل دو حالته ی SwitchButton به به‌نما اضافه شد.

----------


## Mbt925

کنترل قدرتمند Table به به‌نما اضافه شد. با استفاده از این کنترل می تونید هر تعداد سطر و ستونی رو به راحتی و زیبایی نمایش بدید.
پشتیبانی از فارسی و راست به چپ از ویژگی های بارز این کنترله.

----------


## Mbt925

قابلیت جدید به نما، امکان نمایش هرگونه دیالوگ سفارشی برروی سایر کنترل هاست. این دیالوگ ها به سادگی و با استفاده از تنها دو متد، ظاهر و پنهان می شوند. ساختار این دیالوگ ها کاملا پویا است.

----------


## Mbt925

این دمو برای معرفی "به‌نما" تهیه شده. این برنامه در 20 دقیقه نوشته شده و تنها از چند کنترل ساده‌ی به‌نما و تنها از چند قابلیت از اون کنترل ها، استفاده کرده.



دانلود

----------


## Mbt925

به زودی سایت بسته گرافیکی به نما و به نویس راه اندازی خواهد شد. دوستان میتونن توسط سایت، بسته رو  به طرق مختلف و با قیمت های مختلف (بسته به ابزارهایی که نیاز دارن)، تهیه کنند.

----------

